# HPLIP (Hewlett Packard Linux Imaging and Printing)



## bubumac (14 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,

Le portage de HPLIP (Hewlett Packard Linux Imaging and Printing) sous OS X est attendu de longue date.

Pour rappel, ce logiciel permet de réutiliser les anciennes imprimantes multifonctions de marque Hewlett Packard (qu'elles soient de type laser ou jet d'encre) sous Linux et donc de lutter contre l'obsolescence programmée.

Les pilotes fournis par HPLIP prennent en charge toutes les fonctions sur plus de 2 800 modèles d'imprimantes HP : l'impression, la numérisation, l'envoi et la réception de télécopies.

Testé ce jour sous Linux Mint 19 (32 bits) avec une vieille imprimante laser multifonctions HP LaserJet 3200m sortie du grenier, cela fonctionne parfaitement !

Pour info, j'ai découvert qu'un dénommé Ricardo Fabbri a réussi à compiler HPLIP sous Mac OS X 10.9.4 en utilisant la méthode décrite sur ce site.

Apparemment, il utilise les librairies USB de MacPort. Pour rendre cette compilation possible, il a surtout dû effectuer de nombreuses modifications dans les fichiers sources et les a rendues publiques sur GitHub.

Un développeur charitable pourrait-il reprendre ce travail et compiler ce logiciel afin que l'on puisse le tester sous MacOS High Sierra ?

Cordialement,


----------

